# Bell&Howell 671/XL Focus-Matic



## greenjackson16 (Mar 16, 2011)

My friend gave me a Bell&Howell 671/XL Focus-Matic today. I'm not exactly sure where to start, anyone have a manual link? or personal experience with it? I'm pretty sure it takes super 8 film, but I'm not sure. Any help is appreciated.
~ Jackson


----------



## compur (Mar 16, 2011)

see this


----------

